# Batting Bargain



## Calico Katie

I thought this was a good enough deal to pass along to all you quilters. Walmart online is having a special on their full size - 81x96 - Mountain Mist Quilt Lite batting. It's $6.56 a roll. I don't know how long this will last but I just ordered three rolls for $19.68. Free shipping since I'm going to pick it up at my local store. Hope this will help somebody out. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quilt-Light-Polyester-Batting-Full-Size-81-x-96/24603523

Angie, if I shouldn't post this here, feel free to delete it.


----------



## Belfrybat

I like the Pellon brand from Walmart and the 9 yard bolt is also on sale: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pellon-Quilter-s-Touch-100-Percent-Polyester-Batting-90-Wide/38570721

Since I usually make throw size quilts, I like the fact I can cut just the size I need.


----------



## Calico Katie

I've almost used up the roll of batting I've had for years. It's great for smaller size quilts like you use it for. Since most of mine are full bed size, the packages work better for me. I like the Quilt lite because it's a thinner batting and easy to quilt with. If I lived further north where they have really cold winters, I'd probably want something heavier.


----------



## Calico Katie

Belfrybat said:


> I like the Pellon brand from Walmart and the 9 yard bolt is also on sale: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pellon-Quilter-s-Touch-100-Percent-Polyester-Batting-90-Wide/38570721
> Since I usually make throw size quilts, I like the fact I can cut just the size I need.


I have quite a few quilts to make this year and I have really stocked up on the Quilt Light and some of the cotton. I also ordered two rolls of the Pellon 80/20 that's on sale. I can get two queen size quilts off that roll and it comes out to $7.80 each. That's a really good price so I couldn't resist!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pellon-E...-Scrim-Needle-Punched-90-x-6-yd-Roll/52996330


----------

